# Overnight stop near Portsmouth ferry



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi all.
We are booked on the ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao. We plan to spend the previous night local to the port.
Does anyone know of anywhere suitable? I've searched previous postings but they are quite old and some don't seem to be available now.
Also any stopovers in Bilbao? We fancy a visit to the Guggenheim Museum before heading south.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

FranknJan said:


> Hi all.
> We are booked on the ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao. We plan to spend the previous night local to the port.
> Does anyone know of anywhere suitable? I've searched previous postings but they are quite old and some don't seem to be available now.
> Also any stopovers in Bilbao? We fancy a visit to the Guggenheim Museum before heading south.
> ...


You can stay at the port overnight "Motorhome and Caravan parking
There is limited parking for these vehicles prior to early morning sailings, on the hard standing in front of the multi-storey car park. Vehicles are permitted to park along the yellow fenceline AFTER 10pm when the last sailing has embarked. Please ensure you adhere to these parking places at the correct times and alert Security in the terminal that you are there. You are required to stay with your vehicle at all times"
http://www.portsmouth-port.co.uk/at-the-port/parking


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Port Solent which is only about 10 minutes away from the ferry terminal is a good spot which has been used by many MHF members over the years. It's just off the M27 so access is easy. There are pubs and restaurants so if you fancy a meal you are well catered for. The site is patrolled by security guards and although "technically" I don't think you are supposed to park overnight, the guards have always been friendly and accommodating in my experience. I usually seek one out and let them know I am there and have never been told that I am not supposed to stop overnight.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The D-day Museum is an official overnight stop. Has toilet facilities and regularly patrolled by Old Bill.
On top of Portsdown Hill is also a convenient stop. Mick's Monster Burgers (and they are!) are open 24hrs/364days. Plus you get a good view of your ferry leaving if you oversleep! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

there are two camperstops in bilboa, one at the hostel and one right up at the top overlooking bilboa, both have got a bus that stops outside, we had been to bilboa twice but both times dident stay so last year made a big effort and stayed three nights, the city is beautiful, and the museum is breathtaking from the outside, dont know what was on but we couldent go inside, but still amazing just from the outside.
they are both in campercontact.

mags


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Just to reiterate Caulkhead. We've stopped at Port Solent several times on the way home without a problem so far, usually in front of the David Lloyd Centre. The later you go the more spaces there are, important if you have a big van and need 2 spaces. There's also a lay-by up near the MOD place at the end of the road where I've seen big vans parked up.

The Port check-in lanes is only available for the first sailing in the morning and can be a bit noisy and bright, but is ok.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree with Mags, the Guggenheim building is absolutely amazing. I wasn't just so taken with the art inside but the building itself... Wow!

I stayed on the campercontact site up in the hills - some of the ascent feels almost vertical but I was following a bus so knew it was possible.

N 43.25962, W 2.96353. 15 Euro/night. Lovely views over the city.


----------

